# Saint Andrew's Day - November 30th



## Tommy (Nov 30, 2021)

Happy Saint Andrew's Day to all who celebrate it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 30, 2021)

Like this Tommy, its my birthday and its great to know that its St. Andrew's Day...very
nice, indeed.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2021)

we always celebrated our Saints day in Scotland when I was growing up, but now after all these years living in England I don't even think of it until someone reminds me. A wee thanks fae me @Tommy


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Like this Tommy, its my birthday and its great to know that its St. Andrew's Day...very
> nice, indeed.  Thanks for posting!


Happy Birthday, @Liberty.
Enjoy your special day!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 30, 2021)

Happy St. Andrew's Day to all you Scots. I'm not eating_ haggis_, and I don't care whose saint's day it is.


----------



## Pam (Nov 30, 2021)

*Happy Saint Andrew's Day. *


----------

